# IWB vs OWB



## precisioncg (Jun 10, 2009)

I was curious how many people carry OWB as apposed to IWB, and how easy it is to conceal by wearing OWB. Up until now I have been carrying IWB but the draw is clunky compared to a regular strong side holster (OWB).


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I think it would depend on the size of the person and the size of the gun and what/how you dress. What IWB holster are you using now? Maybe a better IWB would not be as "clunky".


----------



## precisioncg (Jun 10, 2009)

Clunky may not be the best word. What I mean is that with a standard holster which is OWB I can get a good grip on the gun quickly and present the weapon without worrying about how I'm gripping the weapon. My hand slides ride around the grip and out it comes. With my IWB (Skyops by Galco) it sits very close to my body so when I grab the weapon I really have to concentrate on getting my thumb between the weapon and my body. It takes extra time that would not be there if the weapon didn't sit so tight against my body. BTW... I'm carrying a Glock 26.

Also... I'm a skinny guy... 6'0 and about 173lbs.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

As I've increased in girth, but with a reciprocal lack of desire to purchase larger trousers, I have limited myself to either pocket or OWB carry.
It's more difficult to conceal a gun carried OWB, but making a presentation with it is much easier and more sure than from IWB. That's the only tradeoff I've ever noticed.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

precisioncg said:


> Clunky may not be the best word. What I mean is that with a standard holster which is OWB I can get a good grip on the gun quickly and present the weapon without worrying about how I'm gripping the weapon. My hand slides ride around the grip and out it comes. With my IWB (Skyops by Galco) it sits very close to my body so when I grab the weapon I really have to concentrate on getting my thumb between the weapon and my body. It takes extra time that would not be there if the weapon didn't sit so tight against my body. BTW... I'm carrying a Glock 26.
> 
> Also... I'm a skinny guy... 6'0 and about 173lbs.


That issue comes with any IWB that I have fooled with. It will be more difficult to conceal OWB, especially printing.

I have a Glock 27 (same size as the 26) in a Crossbreed and it is tight to get my thumb between the gun and my body. On the crossbreed there is leather where you would place your thumb when drawing. This may help getting in there for a good grip. Untill I was able to spend time practicing my draw with the Crossbreed, I was using my thumb on the rear sight and fingers around the grip to draw.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Both...it depends on the situation, clothes worn, time of year, etc.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

With an untucked loose fitting shirt the conceal factor is about the same if you use the right holster. Winter time makes OWB much easier with vests and jackets. When I carry it is more comfortable with OWB but it ain't always the right way depending on the situation. So to sum it up I do both. I use a Don Hume 721 OT for OWB and a Crossbread Super Tuck for IWB.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I do both, depending on the situation. I have a Crossbreed Supertuck for IWB and several OWB holsters. With the IWB I usually use different pants so it fits without discomfort. As Steve said, I've also increased in girth, but swallowed my pride and got some britches I can IWB with. With OWB I have to wear a shirt or jacket that I'm sure will cover it. Either way, you have to make a bit of compromise on your wardrobe. I find IWB works great for me in summer where I wear shorts and a t-shirt. IWB is easy for my t-shirt to cover. In winter I more often carry OWB since I will be wearing a jacket or something to cover it easier. I always carry at 3 O'Clock so I don't have to hunt for it if I need it though!
Best thing I've found, and the wife doesn't really like it :smt083, is that it is best to have a wide selection of holsters to pick from.


----------



## precisioncg (Jun 10, 2009)

What owb do you wear mainly? I usually where hawaiin style shirts on the weekends. Thanks.


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

I only owb. Did not want to buy all new pants. I started carrying the Walther PPS in a Mitch Rosen UPL express. Then bought a Ross pancake. Bought another Mitch Rosen President express. The UPL was a very high ride and easy to conceal. The other two ride about 11/2" lower but still ok under a sweatshirt or a tee shirt of dark color. I recently switched to carrying a Kahr PM9. Super easy to conceal in a Ross pancake. Will be carrying an MK9 soon after I get it broken in. With these two Kahrs, you hardly even know it is there. I like the owb, have made the adjustment to it, and the guns all ride in the exact same spot. I just ordered a Don Hume OT for the Kahrs which is also a high ride holster so will be able to hide quite easily. I guess it just boils down to works for you and what you are comfortable with. What is good for me may not be good for you. Good Luck.


----------



## Zertek (Dec 14, 2009)

I carry IWB MTAC


----------

